# Vape shop needed desperately!!!



## Slick (12/9/16)

To all the vendors out there,please consider opening a branch in the east,east rand mall has a small kiosk and lakeside mall has nothing,vaping is booming in this area so we desperately need a vape store here,especially one of the more bigger vendors...please surprise us soon!


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/16)

Slick said:


> To all the vendors out there,please consider opening a branch in the east,east rand mall has a small kiosk and lakeside mall has nothing,vaping is booming in this area so we desperately need a vape store here,especially one of the more bigger vendors...please surprise us soon!



Vape Club is out that way bud. Next to the bunny park basically.
VapeoWave is also just accross the east rand mall.
And i know there are a few others that are out that side but dont know where they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (13/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Vape Club is out that way bud. Next to the bunny park basically.
> VapeoWave is also just accross the east rand mall.
> And i know there are a few others that are out that side but dont know where they are.


We need like a vape king, vape cartel,sir vape etc along those lines


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/9/16)

@Slick I've heard there is something special opening up in the East rand area,not sure when but sure we will hear about it soon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Slick (13/9/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @Slick I've heard there is something special opening up in the East rand area,not sure when but sure we will hear about it soon


I really hope so,i love the vibe in the malls where our big vendors are,walking around shopping and then suddenly you just see clouds coming out of a certain shop,it just attracts you in it and people are so amused by it,forcing you to go have a look inside,like an adults 'toys r us'.I truly feel if a big vendor opens up here they will do very well


----------



## Cruzz_33 (13/9/16)

@Slick not sure if it will be in the mall but where ever it is it will be great


----------



## Soutie (13/9/16)

I am really loving seeing the increased retail presence we are getting from our vendors. It felt like a year ago there was pretty much nothing but Twisp out there, but this year all over the place we see more and more retail stores springing up. 

It really says alot about the health and future of vaping in this country.


----------



## shaunnadan (13/9/16)

there are a few vendors from the east rand
off the top of my head

Vape Club - Benoni

H2Vape - Boksburg

House of Vape - Edenvale

Vaperite - Bedfordview / East Rand Mall

Atomix - Kempton Park

Vape King - Stoneridge Greenstone


----------



## brotiform (13/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> there are a few vendors from the east rand
> off the top of my head
> 
> Vape Club - Benoni
> ...



FTFY

Don't forget Vape King has just opened up at Stoneridge in Greenstone.

More than enough shops in the East Rand


----------



## Soutie (13/9/16)

brotiform said:


> More than enough shops in the East Rand



Agreed, Time for us to get some love in the west here


----------

